# Do you always want more GSDs?



## Shandril2 (Nov 26, 2003)

I hope I'm not bashed for this, but I sometimes go back & forth between wanting more GSDs (among other breeds) and thinking maybe I shouldn't even have one since we work 50+ hours a week and have limited funds.

Does anybody else here ever feel guilty about not being able to give your dog 100% every day, yet dreamed about having more?


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Nope, I have 4 and NEVER again. I want 2 in the future, that's the perfect number.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I have two(and a senior non gsd)and would love to rescue more, but I know that I wouldn't be giving any of them enough of what they deserve. Plus they are healthy now, but what if something came up, I would have a hard time affording proper care if needed.


----------



## tibvixie101 (Nov 26, 2007)

We have 4 right now (2 GSD's & 2 non GSD's). 

I'll always have gsd's i think until im too old to care for dogs anymore. I think a perfect pack would be 3. I'm very comfortable with two as we've always had 2 dogs growing up and our pack started out with 2 and grew from there. So i think i could easily handle having a pack of 3 GSD's.


----------



## Dakota (Oct 27, 2007)

I`ve 4 and i think it`s too much! There is never enough time for each personality and not enough time for working. My oppinion is, 2 is a good number

LG
Dina


----------



## dOg (Jan 23, 2006)

Have 2, that's plenty $-wise!
But if money were no object, and I was independently wealthy and did not have to work, a kennel full would be a gas!

Course, we always only had 1, and that was good...but once the kids
grew up and out, we found ourselves with more time to devote to more.
More than one with kids is a lot to handle.

Guess it just depends on your circumstances.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I've had three dogs in the past and it was too much in terms of training, exercise, traveling, etc. 

Two is the perfect number for me! 

For those of you who are not sure you want another--you should foster! That way you help out a dog in need but it's not a lifetime commitment (unless you're the foster failure type!)


----------



## TMarie (Jul 6, 2006)

I currently have 5 dogs, 2 GSD's and 3 Aussies. I did have a total of 6, until we lost Princess(GSD) last year.

This is the first time I have had less then 6 dogs in 10 years. My house feels like something is missing with only 5.
The least I have ever had even as a child was 3.

5 and 6 is a lot of work. But, I work at home, and very rarely watch TV, each one of my dogs get plenty of exercise, training, and playtime with me and my hubby, individually and as a group. OH, it isn't easy, and I have had to sacrifice alot to make sure they get their time. Like not going to bed until midnight, and getting up at 4am, just so I fulfill their needs.

Hubby and I have been doing a lot of planning for our future, and how many dogs we can handle as we get older, so I try and picture myself with only 2, which I think is a perfect number. In reality, I know it will be many years before I only have 2 dogs. My name is already on a list for my next pup.


----------



## pinkanml (Sep 3, 2007)

I have always had only one dog growing up, but I can't imagine how empty that would be now. I'm so used to having 2, and it works out great. One arm for each to pet, throw/tug toys, put their bowl down, and one leash in each hand.....However I'm REALLY seriously considering adopting a third and everyone I know (not on here, obviously) thinks I'm crazy! 

I can handle 30 on my own at work, but it's really nice to go home to just 2! 

Still haven't quite found the perfect dog yet (although Maverick in NJ in the non-urgent section seems to be it), but when I do (or his owner finally gets back to me) it will be 3.


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

We have 4 (2 GSDs & 2 Non) dogs right now. I like having a house full but I wouldn't add a 5th at this point. I think 4 is my limit.


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

Two is my limit. I always want one more... but practically, I'd worry about how much energy I'd have for a 3rd. I really don't want another breed - doesn't get better than this. Well, actually, I've always wanted an Irish Wolfhound but not if I couldn't have my GSDs too.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Well right now I want one more (2 GSDs, 3 dogs total) because I'd like to get into SchH and Kenya doesn't have the right nerves. However another is not really practical right now. I work full time and am busy enough with Kenya doing obedience, rally, and agility and making sure DH keeps Coke occupied. I like things in threes so if I ever work part time or stay home I would like three.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

I've had as many as seven. Currently I have six including three who are 12 years old. I will not replace them when it's their time to go to join the other Hooligans at the Bridge. That will leave me with three. Bruiser will be three years old in April so I don't have any short term plans for adding any more until I'm down to one or two (depends on my age when I lose them).


----------



## Lynnemd (Aug 26, 2007)

I have two GSDs and a Dobie. While three would be fine if I was retired, it's a lot when you're working full time. I think two would be idea but to answer the question, I fantasize all the time about having more land and having more GSDs. I only need look at a rescue site at the gorgeous dogs that need a home.


----------



## Achielles UD (May 26, 2001)

I currently have 2 GSDs (plus a puppy coming in late Feb!!







) a BC and a Sheltie. That is 4 personal dogs right now and one coming to total 5. I also try to have a foster. I have had as many as 8 dogs at one time in the past. 8 was too many. I have found I can handle 6 fairly easily. More than that and I get spacy lol. I only work part time away from home. I have my own training business so I get to work my dogs pretty regularly. I also find that it gives me a great excuse to have DH keep track/watch the non-fur kiddos while I train the dogs. I love my kids, but it is taxing on a person lol and the dogs are my "escape". When the kids are grown and gone, I hope to have as many as I can easily work with lol I will always have at least one.. preferably a "kennel full" ! lol


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I have eight. Sometimes I think it would be so much better to have one or two. But then I look at their little faces and give up. There is none of them I could do without. For every negative quality in any individual, there are several redeeming qualities. There personalities are so individual that once they are there, they are permanent. 

Do we always want more. Hmmm, yes for my part. I have trouble looking on the rescue site because I seriously concider picking up one of these dogs. However, the dog is probably a whole lot better off going to someone else. I really only have so much time. I also work full time. Most of my dogs get along nicely with what time I can spare them. One of them could probably use all of my off time and then some.


----------



## FourIsCompany (Jan 29, 2008)

I have 4 dogs (2 GSDs and 2 Non). Ideally, I would love to have 2 more GSDs, but doubt that will happen. I don't work outside the home, so I have the time to commit. I don't want any other breed. I love some others but can't imagine picking one over a GSD.

And no, I don't feel guilty! LOL


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

I have a minimum of 4 - two older dogs who are very active, but not training regularly, one who is 5+ and is a breeding female, and 2 younger ones from my litters. A couple of others live with co-owners or friends. I usually have a youngster that is for sale if the right person comes along, only because...........!!

I want two more LOL I am storing frozen semen so that eventually, I can get another Xito progreny and anohter Ufo pup or two! But I need to be in a different house/job and be down at least one more....

Lee


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

I put 2 and several. I'd want to have 2 working (with about 3 years of age between each other, a seasoned one and a pup) and one senior enjoying his/her retirement days. But then I'd also like someday in the far future to get involved in breeding so if I have to chance, the space and the money I could consider to have more.


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2008)

I grew up the son of a GSD breeder and trainer. There were always at least four adults and often six in our family and of course many pups. I had my own GSD at age 5. I was the youngest of my parents' children to be so trusted. My siblings had to wait until they were about 9 or 10, but dad saw in me another soul like himself. I had what he called "the gift" very early on. He was proven right. Today I am the only one of his children still with these most excellent of dogs. 

Since I grew up with one dog being mine that was how I always went. That is until Frigga entered my life. I wanted to give back something to this breed I owed so much to and so I looked for a dog who needed a home. I also was aware that Odin was becoming depressed from lack of a playmate. Frigga was the answer for all of that. Having two that were mine I can never go back to just one. It makes so many things easier actually. Easier to train the new dog, better stimulation for both, and oh so much more. Since moving back home and marrying DW we had three dogs in the mix then and Billie made it very easy for all of us. DW also is a great dog lover all her life and has had several dogs over the years. Now that Billie has passed on we will be looking for another dog for her before too long I imagine. Billie was a GSD/Beagle cross and DW and I both cherished the many fine features of the GSD that shown clearly in him. I suspect we will be rescuing a young male GSD or GSD mix for her someday soon.


----------



## k9sarneko (Jan 31, 2007)

We currently have 7 dogs, but with two of them being pomeranians I don't think they really count. Both dh and I each work 2 and there are days that I would love to just hang and be a couch potato but it cant happen. If I had my way I would have more but I do work full time so we are currently maxed. As they age and retire from working we will probably add younger working bunch. DH makes it all happen though since he is gone 24 and home 48 he can provide the exercise and stimulation when I am stuck at work. Eventually (in about 10 years) I will be able to work part time or not at all and then we plan on doing german shepherd rescue in our area so we will see what happens then. I cannot imagine life with only one or even 2 the house would just seem empty.


----------



## Bellidansa (Jan 23, 2007)

I definitely want two........

Waiting for my DH to soften up over the idea.....hey its not like he is taking care of him.....I am !!

He would certaninly loose the remaining straggles of hair on his big beanie head if I brought home another.......

But it would be definitely a rescue !


----------



## Bellidansa (Jan 23, 2007)

I definitely want two........

Waiting for my DH to soften up over the idea.....hey its not like he is taking care of him.....I am !!

He would certaninly loose the remaining straggles of hair on his big beanie head if I brought home another.......

But it would be definitely a rescue !


----------



## Halen (Feb 16, 2007)

Do I want more GSD's? Yes. Do I need more? Yes! Is it is practical for me to have more? No!!!! (whaaaaaa)


----------



## laukaouda (Jun 26, 2002)

I had Liberty and Patriot together. They were great and it was almost the same amount of work, feeding, training, and grooming with one as with two. I was married at the time so we both had a dog to walk, no more I want to hold the leash fights . At one point we had three and that was too many. 

With The Phantom, there is no way in ****, I would ever have more than one. She has more energy, drive, and spunk than I can handle. The thought of raising another puppy and having 2 high drive dogs, no thank you!

Now that it is just The Phantom and I living together, we have an incredible bond. It is truly amazing. She's my everything!


----------



## AndreaG (Mar 3, 2006)

Two is good, one was enough sometimes; I could never do 3, unless we moved to the countryside; here in the suburbs, two is the limit. Do I want more? Yes! I'd love to have like, 10! But as halen said, it would not be practical for us, or even fair to them.


----------



## denwil2007 (Apr 15, 2007)

three is my idea number. two is so much better than one. chopper is so good, he's low maintenance compared to chase. I am considering getter a mini poodle from the shelter, but I'm holding out for my third gsd. I need a female for show. This will probably mean building outdoor kennels...


----------



## gsdjohn (Jan 21, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: BowWowMeowFor those of you who are not sure you want another--you should foster! That way you help out a dog in need but it's not a lifetime commitment (unless you're the foster failure type!)


That is me, the last 2 that I fostered I ended up keeping. Now my wife wont let me foster anymore







(only because of space), we had 5 at one point and space wise was just a bit too much.

We have 3 (2 gsd's and a gsd mix). If space and money were no problem, we would have a kennel fulll


----------



## DinoBlue (Apr 11, 2007)

If we ever move from DC to a farm, I will start a safe haven for senior gsd's...so my answer is yes..I want many more..







But as long as I am in the city 4 is more then enough.


----------



## kess&ellie (Jan 14, 2008)

We have two GSD's right now, 6 and 9. I would like to get another GSD but am not ready for a puppy (am working with the younger dog in obedience and wouldn't have time for training a puppy too) so am seriously thinking of finding a needy senior looking for his/her forever home.
Tonight I am taking our friends 3 black labs while they're off to Florida so I'll find out what 5 dogs is like!

___________________________________
Owned by:
Kessler, black sable GSD, 9
Ellie, black and red GSD, 6
Holly, Palomino quarter horse, 28
Leo, quarter horse, 26


----------



## flyinghayden (Oct 7, 2005)

4 here, 3 GSDs and one non GSD. They are all rescues, and all females, and from different parts of the country. Lots of fun, the only bad thing is the hair, it is everywhere! And four is outside my comfort zone, so NO MORE! for the foreseeable future.


----------



## ldpeterson (Feb 13, 2005)

I always want more GSD's when I see a puppy! However, I have 2 GSD's (one VERY special needs), and a Beagle so I think 3 dogs is enough. Honestly, I like to have 2 GSD's and one other breed, and that other breed is whatever happens to steal my heart. This time it was a Beagle.


----------



## Bellidansa (Jan 23, 2007)

OH my goodness yes !!

In order to do that I have to live where there is lots of land where they can run free !


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

I have 6 dogs, 4 SHepherds a JRT and a Chihuahua. I live on 2 acres and have 8 horses as well, so the dogs fit in perfectly as because of the horses I spend a lot of time outdoors with them, they follow me all over and entertain themselves as well, plus with the large yard I don't feel like they are being neglected as far as exercise, my 2 younger Shepherds start their training this spring so that is going to be a lot of fun.


----------



## DSudd (Sep 22, 2006)

We currently have one. DH and I go back and forth about having more than one dog, but he is opinion is that it is hard enough to raise a family, work and still have time for Rocky. Maybe once we retired we may go up to 2 but for right now 1 seems to be the perfect number.


----------



## chevysmom (Feb 15, 2008)

For us, one is a handfull right now! I'd love to bring in another GSD but that won't be for a couple years at least.


----------



## HarleyGirl52874 (Jun 16, 2006)

Right now only 3, but once we move, with alot of land I will have my kennel full. I would like to have 6 GSD. For me and what we are planning for the future that would be the perfect number.


----------



## Baby Byron (Aug 20, 2002)

Heck yeah!!!















Growing up we always had 2-3. Currently is the first time I have only one dog which happens to be my Samoyed. But the new GSD puppy is on the way. We're picking him up in 5 weeks!!!! Yaaaaaaaaaaaaay!
Most definitely we'll get another one once this puppy is past 2yo. Tommie Girl is 12 and I rather get another puppy before she passes (like we can predict that...). If I could... gee I would have 3-4 all the time!!!!! Can never have too much of a good thing: there's no such thing as too much garlic, too much chocolate, too much cheese or too much GSD!!!! LOL!!!! Can't you tell is Friday???






















Hugs!
Ana


----------



## melonyjhsn (Mar 8, 2007)

I like odd numbers so it’s either 3 or 5. I’ve done just one and that was a nightmare. Two is ok, but three is better in IMHO







I was up to 8 dogs (several fosters and a ‘house guest’ for a few days) a while back and that was a bit more then I could handle. Currently I have 4 GSDs of my own, one foster, and a Jack/Rat Terrier mix. I’d love to add just one more so there would be 5 GSDs but I’m not sure if I can manage that. Charlie is bossy with other male dogs and Annie doesn’t care much for other females bringing in a new face could cause some problems around here. Tess has an application in on her, and if that falls through then I’ll be adopting her. That would make for a full house.

I manage 5 GSDs because I don’t work and we are all home bodies anyways. I find ways to make things run smoother all the time. Good deals on supplies in bulk, better ways to organize space and time, and I don’t mind cleaning so it’s not hard to keep things in order. I’m not big on formal training, just house manners and the basics. There are no really close clubs or places to do dog activities at or I probably would be more into that side of dog ownership.


----------



## Bluewolf (Apr 20, 2006)

I want to get one more once my pup is over 12 months old and that will be it for (hopefully) the next 15 years.


----------



## novarobin (Oct 4, 2007)

We have two right now. The other night I was on a Lab forum and someone posted about their new rescue, who happened to be a GSD. I started looking at rescues near me and realized she is near. I begged DH but he said no. He is right. Right now two is enough. We are talking about moving to the country, maybe then. I am considering fostering but am worried how Kaper will be with other dogs in the house. 
Since Chatham came around he isn't too fond of other dogs, just Chatham.


----------



## jakobi (Mar 2, 2008)

I think two is an ideal number. Enough to keep each other company. I have two children, that's enough.... I have one Shepherd and plan on one more down the road....


----------



## WinitheGSD (Sep 21, 2008)

we have 2 i will have gsds forevvvver. i want more


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

we have a GSD and a Grey Hound. our GSD is 16 months and our Grey Hound is 9 yrs. old. we 're going to get another dog for our GSD. our Grey Hound isn't that active. the GSD needs someone to play with. he wants to play with the Grey Hound but she won't play. she broke her leg 3 months ago so now she's really laid back. she was always calm but now it's very calm. we had another Grey Hound but he died 2 years ago. we bought the GSD after Obie's death. our next dog is going to be small. our next dog is going to weigh between 10 lbs to 40 lbs. My GF said it has to be a rescue. personally i want another GSD. a GSD would be my first choice but there other dogs i would own. i would love to have 3 GSD's. i would get another one and train it. then get another one. i will never have two or three untrained dogs at the same time.


----------



## ken k (Apr 3, 2006)

I just have 2, thought about another, but my instructor and vet said not a good idea, it would ruin the social structure these 2 have, they get along perfectly,


----------



## BJDimock (Sep 14, 2008)

OMG!! I so love the Sheps! I think this is the real reason behind my fostering for Fidelco. I have a new pup to work with once a year! (And I advoid divorce, because they do get returned!) What a great joy it is when I go to watch my foster perform work in harness, on their way to becoming a guide dog! It makes me try just a little harder with the next one. I also have a softy for a DH, which is why I now have a zoo! He would never refuse a foster pup if they didn't make the program(only one so far, due to med issues)

I guess I'm very lucky though. I have a job that helps my animals, if nothing else, and many female sheps who adore each other! (And one very feisty boy, who would very much like to be Mr. Man, if the girls would just stop neutering him every time he voices his opinion!)


----------



## nitros_mommy (Jun 26, 2006)

I have Two GSD of my own and i foster for German Shepherd Rescue of Central Florida. So i can have another 1 or 2 at a time. Plus i have my GSD wanna be cats! 
So for now no more doggies for me. I have enough to be going on with lol.


----------



## Dano (Sep 20, 2004)

One GSD at a time is my limit. I like to dedicate myself to one incredible dog at a time. I have had up to 3 GSD's at a time and it was just too much. They didn't get what they needed and I felt like a kennel instead of a dog owner. I have two dogs now, one is a Bull Terrier, only because I found the Bull Terrier and no one ever claimed him. I have loved all my dogs the same but I can't seem to spread myself too thin when it comes to having a demonstration dog that is as perfect as possible in all aspects. I do get tempted at times. There are so many great dogs that seem to have a lot of promise in rescues.


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

I still want my male sable GSD, but not before Diabla be 3 years old. I like to have the time to properly socialize and train one pup at the time and at LEAST to put a SchHA on her before a new pup comes. 

And I dream with that Dutch Shepherd I will import someday, but I need to save a lot before that.


----------



## CMorton (Oct 28, 2000)

I have 9 currently with 5 of them being between the ages of 7 and 12 years old, so a senior household we have become.
It takes a lot to keep everyone fullfilled, and I'm very lucky to be able to bring dogs in to work with me on my days.
I want to get down to 2 dogs one day. One to show, work and campaign, and the other retired or rescued.

Catherine


----------



## KristinEnn (Oct 2, 2008)

I have three dogs (two GSDs and one rottie/husky mix that i rescued 4 yrs ago) 
Honestly three for us is a handful. My husband and I work full time. We have a large fenced yard but we are currently looking to buy a home this next year with lots of land for them.. or well ATLEAST an half acre. Basically we have made our dogs our life with training and walking them which to me is ok but we dont have enough room in our expedition for all three of the dogs so we can only take two at a time if we go places. We try to alternate but its hard to pick wich one gets left out... and if that one does that one gets an extra long walk. Still its a lil much. I think two works best for us but I cant rehome one of them.. i love them all too much.


----------



## LHunter82FXRS (Oct 20, 2008)

I have one right now, and he is my first, but I definately want more!! I would love to rescue one, but when I start getting stars in my eyes, I think "No, first I have to finish college, and get a better job." I love spending time with Chico but, I probably wouldn't be able to devote enough quality time to another right now.


----------



## Nikkoli110 (Sep 9, 2008)

I now love having 2 GSDs, I'd love to have more in the future, but because of money and space, 2 is the limit right now. DH got to pick GSDs (Which I LOVE) But I think the next pup will be a Doberman or a Great Dane. I grew up with a Dobe and always wanted another one, and I've always loved Danes since "The Ugly Daschund" and meeting other Danes.


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

I have two now but due to Cody having severe arthritis, I had to retire him and with Isa, she just isn't good enough for Schutzhund but excellent in agility and obedience/rally. Sooo, I'm getting another GSD but I'm going to have to wait longer then planned so it might be another year or two before I can get one.


----------



## CookieTN (Sep 14, 2008)

I'd love another GSD. A sable one.







Drat money and space issues, otherwise I might have one already.


----------



## jeffreyzan (Jul 4, 2006)

I have 3 right now
Sheba spends more time with ny daughter, and will probably go along with her when she moves out.


----------



## Lola1969 (Mar 6, 2007)

geez, don't I feel like the giant loser of the bunch!

One is enough for me. Ozzy is my first GSD and first dog as an adult. I am completely smitten with this breed and don't think I can have another breed.

He's very expensive for us (food, vet, herding, obedience). Even 6 months of Frontline is a small fortune! I know we couldn't afford another. I don't think I would want two either. My husband is home during the day and I'm home at night. He has plenty of play buddies and I know he enjoys being the only dog in the house.

I don't think I am assertive enough to handle two either. I think a pack would overwhelm me.


----------



## MustLoveGSDs (Oct 31, 2008)

I have one GSD and 2 huskies. I am single and work full time. I can handle 3 dogs but it is more of a nuisance to me as I am a very social dog person and like to take mine everywhere, it's much easier handling 2 than 3 so with 3 i have to pick and choose who gets to go out. 2 would be my perfect number. 

I would love a Doberman and a Dutch Shepherd. I will always need a GSD in my life though.


----------



## elly1210 (Jan 4, 2009)

I have always had 2 big dogs until recently so I know it is not the real question here but 1 big dog and 1 small dog that we have now is enough for me especially since I am usually the complete caretaker. I don't think I could handle 2 GSD at the same time but ask me 15yrs back and I would have said absolutely.


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: LHunter82FXRSI have one right now, and he is my first, but I definately want more!! I would love to rescue one, but when I start getting stars in my eyes, I think "No, first I have to finish college, and get a better job." I love spending time with Chico but, I probably wouldn't be able to devote enough quality time to another right now.


This sounds just like me! There is a great GSD rescue in VA and I'll occassionally look at it and just really want another dog for Jerzey to have as a companion (and for me, since Jerz is SO bonded to her daddy) but then I realize I'M IN COLLEGE and that would be so impossible in my current state. Breaks my heart.


----------



## Baby Byron (Aug 20, 2002)

I love having three dogs... always. Right now we have Gus and Molly (the GSDs) and Ms Tommie Girl (Sam/Husky mix) who's 12 yo. So I guess we'll probably hold on a new puppy for a while.


----------



## weber1b (Nov 30, 2008)

We just recently added our second. Cathy always wanted a second dog and after our wonderful experience with Clover, I asked her this fall if she would like to now have two. (of course I knew the answer to that one) If we had a little more time and a little more space and a couple less cats, I could easily see having more. Of course it would be easier out in the country where we could walk all of them off leash.


----------

